
'French PRISM' revealed: All communications tracked, metadata collected - cpeterso
http://rt.com/news/france-spying-nsa-citizens-672/
======
ChuckFrank
None of this should surprise us. And never again should we believe anyone that
says that this doesn't/isn't happening.

